# ich hab nen Internal Error



## millinär (17. Jul 2006)

ich hab so ein script  

http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws00/Ausarbeitung/11.java2d/sources/chap8/TestMyComposite.java
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare....java2d/sources/chap8/MyCompositeContext.java
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws00/Ausarbeitung/11.java2d/sources/chap8/MyComposite.java

runtergeladen da geht es um transparenz usw. aber wenn ich es ausführe kommt das da:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.InternalError: not implemented yet
        at sun.awt.windows.Win32SurfaceData.getRaster(Unknown Source)
        at sun.java2d.pipe.GeneralCompositePipe.renderPathTile(Unknown Source)
        at sun.java2d.pipe.DuctusShapeRenderer.renderPath(Unknown Source)
        at sun.java2d.pipe.DuctusShapeRenderer.fill(Unknown Source)
        at sun.java2d.pipe.ValidatePipe.fill(Unknown Source)
        at sun.java2d.SunGraphics2D.fill(Unknown Source)
        at TestMyComposite$1.paint(TestMyComposite.java:32)
        at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(Unknown Source)
        at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)




kann ich da was machen ?
also bei der installation von JRE hats kam so ne message: diese Java Version ist nicht für ihr betriebssystem geeignet
aber bisher  hat alles Funktioniert.


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jul 2006)

Und was hast du für eine JRE / ein System...?


----------



## millinär (23. Jul 2006)

windows 2000 mit TextPad


----------



## Caffè Latte (23. Jul 2006)

Illuvatar wollte wohl eher deine "Java-Version" wissen ...


----------



## Soulfly (24. Jul 2006)

Liegt mit sicherheit an der Version  

Meine Studienstätte macht bestimmt keine Fehler


----------



## millinär (24. Jul 2006)

java 1.5 ich teste das ganze mal am pc von meinem Bruder mal schauen obs da funzt
aber ich denke eher nicht weil von der Software fast das selbe hat wie ich


----------



## millinär (24. Jul 2006)

funzt nicht ich kanns zwar compilieren aber nicht ausführen


----------



## Natorion (25. Jul 2006)

da steht doch "not implemented yet". siehe dazu einen thread im allgemeinen


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Jul 2006)

millinär hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Internal Error



Und was sagt dein Internist?  :shock: 

*SCNR*


----------

